# 502.00 oil standard necessary for golf IV 2.0



## dirtyFaced (Sep 26, 2008)

*502.00 oil standard necessary for golf IV 2.0?*

hi there, actually planning to change the oil for the GF's golf and wanted to see if i really needed to use the nicer (read: pricier) oils that meet 502.00? i'm curious since this econo 2.0 isn't really any sort of a performance engine. i'm new to vw's in general, but have been a long time admirer. hoping to get some help, thanks.


_Modified by dirtyFaced at 9:55 AM 9-26-2008_


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 502.00 oil standard necessary for golf IV 2.0 (dirtyFaced)*

A few years ago, VW put out a PDF on its web site saying that 1998 and newer VW gasoline engines in the US should use VW 502.00 rated oil.
Additionally, most recent owner's manuals indicated that 5W-40 oil should be used. 5W-40 oil is only available in synthetic in the US, and most of them other than those found in the turbo diesel truck section have the VW 502.00 rating.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 502.00 oil standard necessary for golf IV 2.0 (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_A few years ago, VW put out a PDF on its web site saying that 1998 and newer VW gasoline engines in the US should use VW 502.00 rated oil.
Additionally, most recent owner's manuals indicated that 5W-40 oil should be used. 5W-40 oil is only available in synthetic in the US, and most of them other than those found in the turbo diesel truck section have the VW 502.00 rating.

Hmmm, I've never seen a single Turbo Diesel Truck oil that is 502.00 rated. Which oils are you referring to?


----------



## dirtyFaced (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: 502.00 oil standard necessary for golf IV 2.0 (tjl)*

seems like no one else dares to go against what the vw manual says about motor oil. that's fine with me. i'll find a synthetic that meets the 502 rating.
makes sense coming from an enthusiast forum. most members here are car savvy and, of course, would recommend going with the better motor oil. the others (who probably take it to just wherever for oil changes) probably don't even know what motor oil is going in their car!


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 502.00 oil standard necessary for golf IV 2.0 (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Hmmm, I've never seen a single Turbo Diesel Truck oil that is 502.00 rated. Which oils are you referring to?

Reread: most of them *other than* those found in the turbo diesel truck section have the VW 502.00 rating


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 502.00 oil standard necessary for golf IV 2.0? (dirtyFaced)*


















Kind of depends on the year.








Pentosin High Performance.
5W-40 100% synthetic.
502,505,505.01 Approved oils.

All approved oils here( list is not totally complete):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3851335



_Modified by AZV6 at 12:09 PM 9-26-2008_


----------

